
A brief and 146% accurate history of programming languages - cb504
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=ru&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fhabr.com%2Fru%2Fpost%2F481822%2F
======
cb504
I especially liked 1996: Phrases such as “the container manager provider
provider manager service provider template” appear in everyday life.

